# Replacing bow light wire on 17' McKee Craft help???



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I've got a 17 foot center console McKee Craft that I'm trying to replace the bow light on.

I took the old light off to replace it and the current wiring was brittle and breaking off. Tried pulling the wire for more slack but it's so brittle that it has broke off to barley nothing. I've tried to feed some 174 lb leader wire from the bow in hopes to reach it at the CC but it stops about 6 foot in. There is a bend in the floor where the access panel is. This access runs the length of the floor and the CC sits on top of it. It's a lot of work to remove the CC, wiring, fuel tank, etc. it's a 2 piece console. Meaning you have to take the top portion off in order to get to certain bolts. 

Has anyone replaced this wire or have any helpful guidance?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Run New wires from a different direction.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

The boat is foam filled, I was reading online about people running wire under the rub rail and come in from the transom but I'm not sure I can run wire under the type of rub rail that's on it.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We use the center stainless center wire from an old shift cable. Very stiff!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If ya got it laying around, the 1/4" water line for ice makers.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for the tips guys. The current wire is stuck in this tube. I have read online that when they fill the hull with foam it can sometimes collapse this tube. Once they found out about this problem they switched to copper or PVC tubing and that was suppose to prevent it from collapsing. But mine is the copper tube..... If I can pull the wire from the center console and dislodge it then hopefully I can feed a snake in from the bow.


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

Once you get the old wire out, try using a vacuum cleaner with a smaller piece of twine with small piece of cotton ball or something like that. Once the small line is through,(hopefully) you tie a larger, stronger line on and pull that through so that you can attach the wire and pull it through. If you have enough room, you may consider attaching a piece of line with the wire so next time you will already have a line in place. Good luck.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Interesting idea, i haven't had time to work on it again but if I'm able to get the old wire out I don't think I'll have a problem snaking a heavy single strand wire through there. I'm going to try and work on it tomorrow. Fingers crossed it coporates. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe you could use an electricians fish tape.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Never heard of it, is it basically a snake?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE PIA!
I know in your previous post you mentioned that you can not pull the old wire out but you are going to try again at pulling it out. Before pulling the old wire out try to attach a string or your new wire to the old wire. So while pulling your old wire you will be pulling new wire or a string to pull your new wire. Over lap string or wire with the old as much as possible, to reduce diameter size and increase holding the two together better while pulling through area. A lot of great ideas let us know if any work for you. 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

A fish tape is made to push through conduit and pull wires back through. If you go into lowes or Home Depot they have them in the electrical section so you could look at them. Might be more than you want to spend for one time use. Harbor freight probably has them also. Something else I have also used is the iner liner from a mig welding whip but they are only about ten foot long.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey Sea Monkey. That was my first step, but the wire was so brittle it kept breaking and after a while it left me nothing left to tie a string on to. I ended up pulling the wire from the center console, it had some resistance, I don't think there is a problem with the tube. There is a small drop off that's about 2-3 inches from where this tube is and the access panel on the floor, and that is preventing a snake to make it all the way to the concole. Since we can not pull this access panel off with out removing the center console this will turn into a project for a later date. We will have to pull the boat out of the water to do what we want, so it will turn into a full mantenence project. The fuel hoses are rock solid, so those will need to be replaced. I'm sure once we start turning bolts that have never been turned since it was installed might cause problems. Some bolts just spin and don't lock down, so we will end up filling them with epoxy and re drilling them so they will be like new.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

FYI, I just looked on their website and a 50 ft fish tape is 8 bucks at harbor freight. Might come in handy once you start your project.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for the info! I'll have to check that out!


----------

